# John Deere 316



## Zdp15

I just recently bought a new house and with that house I finally have land. So I bought a JD 316 off of a buddy of mine. The tractor is in great condition, especially being from 1986. I got a part number for a plow which is BM15518, a plow which is no longer made. My question is, is there another model plow that I can use or any other plow that I can use. Or do I have to find that specific model somewhere? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Z, I used to have a 316. Someone on here should be able to give you a cross ref to something that will work.


----------



## Zdp15

I hope so, I think I'm more excited about my tractor then I am about our new house! We currently live in a house with a 20'x8' yard, finally moving up to a flat acre! Picked this tractor up from a friend for $500 and it's in great condition. It was pretty much rebuilt and restored, and I want to get as much use out of it as I can. I will admit though, it's my first tractor of any sort and I am learning a lot!
~Zach


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

well, those 316s are extremely well built, no doubt about that.


----------



## z445guy

Zdp 15 how you like your john deere 316 , i love my deere .its a zero turn


----------



## ben70b

If that's what you paid for a 316 in the condition you described you stole it! I've seen plenty of those tractors with snow blades around here in Illinois, I believe I could find a blade used easily on Craigslist. Maybe try some local classifieds or Craigslist in your area.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Zach,

Welcome to the forum. Whatever you decide to buy, make sure that you get all of the mounting brackets, bolts & nuts, etc. Trying to find bits and pieces after the fact is a PITA. 

Craigslist is a prime source to find things locally. Also shop Craigslist in the bigger cities that are not too far to drive to. Another prime source is ebay. Have a look at eBay item number:162414689209


----------



## Zdp15

Yes I did pay only $500 for it, friend I work with knows that he could have gotten much more for it, but that's what being a good friend is! I've found a few on Craigslist that I'm going to go check out. Thank you everyone for the responses. I tried to upload a photo of it, hope it works!


----------

